
How to Solve Tabs vs. Spaces Forever - subnaught
http://inessential.com/2015/12/21/how_to_solve_tabs_vs_spaces_forever
======
ColinWright
Some discussion previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10774180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10774180)

